# Care Care Question ? Cutting Compound With Machine Polisher?



## cope123123 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi guys, i intend on giving my car a good machine polish (first time) i have in the past used Meguiars Scratch X, SRP polish , Zymol wax etc. But i want a permanent fix and to restore the paint nicely. It has some surface scratches a few of which the Scratch X just cannot contend with and need a Machine polisher to deeply refine the paintwork. I have a couple of questions, i have found what seems a nice package of a good quality machine for the money. Can somebody confirm if this is indeed true? or is it rubbish? and finally, can somebody tell me a good compound for medium cutting? the reason i ask is we all have TT 's and i imagine the paint is the same thickness.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181074825957?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Nimdy (Dec 9, 2012)

It appears ok at first glance, the important bit is that you can change the speed as it is easy to go through paint on edges. The one I have has screw on mops and does the job very well, I think I got it off ebay but can't remember the make, but could have a look if you want to know.

The compound I use is G3 and have used 3m in the past and both are very good products, I then wax with a good polish and then finish with a couple of layers of Harley wax, this is non abrasive and seals the finish. It takes a long time and can be messy with a machine polisher but definitely worth the effort IMHO.


----------



## cope123123 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for the help mate, in terms of the G3 is it a fixed compound or do they offer different cutting compounds, thanks in advance Ryan


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

i'd stay well away from that ebay one!! Mainly because it claims to be the world best polisher WTF :lol: :lol:

Spend a lot of time on detailing world and never seen that brand come up.

If your new to machine polishing i'd start with a DA rather than rotary. I found starting with a DA helps as much hard to burn through the clear coat and get strike through.

That said if brave just jump in....

I have both a Rotary and DA and find i use them for different jobs - esp when polishing painted plastic such as bumpers.

Check out cleanyourcar.co.uk for good deals on machines.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

For begineers/amateur's try the Meguiars G220 with the microfibre cutting pads, and their microfibre polish and finishing wax, (you'll need a finishing pad for the latter).


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

digital_dreamer said:


> i'd stay well away from that ebay one!! Mainly because it claims to be the world best polisher WTF :lol: :lol:
> 
> Spend a lot of time on detailing world and never seen that brand come up.
> 
> ...


As said above really. Have a look on the detailing websites for some great info, there's sometimes discount codes on there to use with product companies. Just search for discount code on detailing world and similar forums  
You will also find out about good practice when polishing and which types of product work best with different manufacturers paints.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Good advice, use a DA to start until you get experience and confidence, although I am not sure what you mean by a permanant fix?

I like the 3M range, green, yellow, blue , they work well, and do not assume all paint is the same thickness, unless you have owned it from day dot (even then I would be cautious), you really dont know what has been done to it, so always measure it.

My personal polisher is a Makita 9227, a real workhorse, used to use it 7 days a week, great results but it needs to be used with care.


----------



## lespaul (Mar 26, 2006)

A couple of things that might be worth thinking about-
Do you have several cars you want to detail?
Do you want to spend lots of ££££ on detailing products inc da, rotary, pads, compounds etc?
Would you rather somebody else did the hard work and you just maintain the finish?

I'll confess detailing is or can be an expensive hobby, you'll start with a da and a selection of pads and polishes (there is no one combination works for everything) then possibly move to a rotary or expensive da (Rupes/Flex) and a paint thickness gauge, more polishes and pads, and so it goes on, I know I have 

Personally if I was to start again, I'd get a reputable detailed to machine polish the car for me and then maintain it myself once done, they will work out the best polish and pad combination to achieve the level of correction you wish to have, they will be insured incase of a mishap and they will save you hours of back breaking hard work 

If you determined to learn to machine polish my advice would be to get a scrap panel to practice on and get comfy with the polisher first before going near your car.

All IMHO of course 
Darren


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

lespaul said:


> A couple of things that might be worth thinking about-
> Do you have several cars you want to detail?
> Do you want to spend lots of ££££ on detailing products inc da, rotary, pads, compounds etc?
> Would you rather somebody else did the hard work and you just maintain the finish?
> ...


That's a very good option bit you are missing one key thing though. It can be very satisfying to see the results of your own work and if you sell your car you've got all your stuff already.
Just a thought.


----------

